# 55g 3D background for the local club



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

This is a 3D background I just finished for the local cichlid club I am a part of for one of their auction's this weekend. Biggest hurdle with a 55g 3D background is that you only have 12" front to back depth so you don't want to cut that room down much more than you have too. So I got around that issue by making this one as thin as I could and just cut deeper into the foam as well as doing a bit darker shading in the crevices to give it the illusion of even more depth than it actually is. Worked out well as it has a nice 3D look to it yet 75% of it only takes 1" depth and the other 25% only takes 2" of tank depth.

I also wanted to make it so the winner was not stuck with only being able to use a certain type of filter, such as a canister, because not everyone uses canisters. So the upper right 15" or so is rounded and thinner depth than the the rest so that a HOB filter such as a bio-wheel style can fit right over the background without any headaches.


----------



## wreckmster (Oct 29, 2013)

that looks great... I wouldnt mind winning that...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Great work Steve. Well done!


----------



## jstrick87 (May 6, 2015)

I know this is an older post, but I just have to say I LOVE your backgrounds! They look fantastic, and have really given me some ideas. Well done on all your backgrounds!


----------

